# Heel lift statistics thread



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

As of now, 18 people are web snowboarders and have no boots.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Why would you buy boots that don't fit?


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Had a heel lift issue with my 32 TM-two's which heat molding helped with, but since have switched almost exclusively to riding my DC Journeys (Alpha liners with beefy J bars), and experience none with those. I'll be buying the high end of the DC line from here on out.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmm, guess I have some narrow ass fet in the rear or something.

Never had boots that didn't have ANY heel lift.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I only have heel lift when I don't tighten the liner lock enough. I start to notice it about mid day and it pisses me off. Quick stop at the lodge to retighten it and I'm good for the day.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

what boots do you ride? I had horrible heal life in celcius and burton, switching to solomon f24's seemed to correct the issue for me.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Burtons Imperial. But I think I might be overthinking things. I was just wondering. But since 11 people clicked option 2, I guess its normal to have a slight bit.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I have new 32's Not sure of what they are called. Very comfy and no lift.

I am interested to hear from the 3 people who use bacon. Do you use it raw or cooked?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

)(ood said:


> Had a heel lift issue with my 32 TM-two's which heat molding helped with, but since have switched almost exclusively to riding my DC Journeys (Alpha liners with beefy J bars), and experience none with those. I'll be buying the high end of the DC line from here on out.


I agree 100% i got some DC Ceptors and that alpha liner has some nice J bars, i love it, i get no heel lift at all with those boots compared to my older Burton Freestyles


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I have under 1/2 of heel lift and i care. i put arch support under the insoles and it helps.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a little bit, bothers me a little. Overall the boot was the best for my foot that I found, although actually riding in them is a pain, literally.

Probably going to ride out the rest of the season on them and then go for new ones.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Bacon for me.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont see why they cant make a boot with 2 inner laces, one for the foot area and one normal one. I feel that would help


----------



## mcorcora (Oct 29, 2010)

I have narrow feet and DC Judge double BOA boots, after a year in them heel lift is bad. I'd actually like to go to a bootfitter but none are near the Mountains I'll be at this year. Anyone have thoughts on what I can do with the current boots?


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

No heel lift for me (if I have my boots tightened correctly).

Salomon Malamutes with Superfeet kork insoles = :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopefully the people voting know what heel lift really is (i.e. while toeside on your board, or a similar movement off the board). If you make a movement while trying on boots like trying to stand up on your tiptoes, you'll get some degree of heel lift in pretty much any boot.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hopefully the people voting know what heel lift really is (i.e. while toeside on your board, or a similar movement off the board). If you make a movement while trying on boots like trying to stand up on your tiptoes, you'll get some degree of heel lift in pretty much any boot.


Didn't know that.

:/


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

Triple8Sol, try on some kaijus.... snug like a virgin :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Honestly, there is not boot that eliminates heel lift...Even if it feels tight when it's new it'll eventually pack out, creating some space.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

feeling how it fits, it's hard to believe  but when it does, ill have a pair of thick socks.


----------



## Elarsix (Jan 16, 2011)

I have really wide feet, so I can't add much inside my boots. But, I had a pair of hiking boots and I always wore two pairs of smartwool, which took care of any movement. Wearing two pairs of socks is great if you have room, otherwise you'll just lose circulation. Just my two cents.

If I were you, I would try anything to get rid of heel lift. Maybe some gel heel inserts?


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

There needs to be an option for I have less then a 1/2" of lift and it bothers me....


----------



## south_of_grace (Dec 17, 2010)

I still ride my dc phases from a couple years back. I like to wear runninng socks with them because they feel real light. The mountain I ride is usually hot/sunny so you don't usually even need a shell. However I've never tried snowboarding socks. Maybe they will help eliminate lift in my boot that I've had for years now..


----------

